# Coffee filters OK milk filter replacer?



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Just wondering if you can use coffee filters in place of milk filters?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Coffee filters are dreadfully s l o w. Get the real deal.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can, but it might take you 6 hours to filter a gallon! I don't have the time for that, and milk filters are like $6 for a box


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Totally agree with nancyd....get KenAg, and you will be glad you did.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You can, but it might take you 6 hours to filter a gallon! I don't have the time for that, and milk filters are like $6 for a box


 Not quite that long but it sure feels like it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Only a _slight_ exaggeration! :lol: It may take that long if it's really creamy milk though


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you!  you just saved me hours of waiting. Also, where do you get milk filters?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I buy mine from Jeffers, Caprine Supply, feed store, etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I get mine at my local Agway feed store...


----------



## TJGoat (Dec 4, 2013)

That will help!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use coffee filters, I didn't think it was that slow.. Maybe I will check milk filters out;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

With coffee filters, you have time to make cheese while waiting! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The reusable coffee filter baskets do work well though and just need sanitized after use.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a SS funnel with a fine mesh filter in it ...works great!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been using the reusable coffee filter basket as well. I first had one that was plastic on the bottom and mesh just on the sides. I recently found one on Amazon that was mesh on the bottom AND sides and it is awesome!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got one of these: http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/milking/milk-handling/stainless-steel-mini-strainer.html and it uses these: http://www.caprinesupply.com/3-5-8-milk-filters-for-stainless-mini-strainer.html These filters do get slow sometimes if the milk is really creamy but all you have to do it just put in a new filter and keep going.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My Nubian's milk is really creamy, and it does take forever if the milk is not really warm. I have to squeeze it out by hand, and sometimes it pops a leak and I have to refilter it. :shock: One time I just gave up and left what was in the funnel on the counter overnight- hardly a drop had come out by the next morning. I should really just get some milk filters!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Our filtering, (with the Hoeggers filters), has been REALLY slow in this cold weather. I don't know if there are ice crystals in the milk or what, but wow...it's been a lesson in patience lately. Normally they work great.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Filter the milk while it's still warm. Just filter it quick right after you milk, then chill it. That should help.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

We use really thin handkerchieves for the cows milk. Since we are only milking three right now but they last a loooooooong time and can be cleaned real easy. They are hard to find though, usually you can only find the thick ones everywhere


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

My other half says flour sack towels work good dont have filters.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> ^^ Filter the milk while it's still warm. Just filter it quick right after you milk, then chill it. That should help.


Thank you.... that is what we do, though. :tears: The temps have been -27, -21, -19, (with wind chills of up to -56), the last few mornings, so by the time I walk from the barn to the house after milking, the milk is really cold. :shocked: Hopefully we will be done with this cold snap soon. :wahoo:

These little faces are so cute. :type:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

GoatieGranny said:


> Thank you.... that is what we do, though. :tears: The temps have been -27, -21, -19, (with wind chills of up to -56), the last few mornings, so by the time I walk from the barn to the house after milking, the milk is really cold. :shocked: Hopefully we will be done with this cold snap soon. :wahoo:
> 
> These little faces are so cute. :type:


Wow...no need to chill milk....must have to thaw it!!! How are you milking in that weather?!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

onder: Hmm, would you be able to fill up a bucket with hot water and put it next to the milk stand to float the milk pail in to keep it warm while you go from doe to doe? And then filter it while it's still warm? (filter it in the milk room, or on the stand after you're done?)


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow...no need to chill milk....must have to thaw it!!! How are you milking in that weather?!


Well, I'm bundled up in 3 layers of clothes, and I milk as fast as possible. LOL. It's been a rough spell, that's for sure.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> onder: Hmm, would you be able to fill up a bucket with hot water and put it next to the milk stand to float the milk pail in to keep it warm while you go from doe to doe? And then filter it while it's still warm? (filter it in the milk room, or on the stand after you're done?)


I'm having to carry down hot water for the goats and rabbits, hot grains for the goats, the milk bucket, thawed out bowls for the rabbits, and scraps for the chicken...I don't think I could carry another thing. I must look like a overstuffed snowman (3 layers of clothes on) with 8 arms already. LOL. On the way up I bring the milk, the bucket for water, the rabbit's water jug, the icy rabbit bowls, the empty scrap bucket, the empty grain bowl in a pot with a lid and a few logs for the fire.

It would be really hard to carry down and back up again my equipment for filtering, clean jars, not to mention finding a place to do it in a barn full of animals. But I love it that you are concerned and offering ideas. That's what is so nice about you all. <3

Hopefully tomorrow morning will be the end of this crazy weather for a while. WHEW!!

Hugs!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^I'd love to see you in action! :lol:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd love to see you in action too!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> I bought a SS funnel with a fine mesh filter in it ...works great!


Hi where did you find this type of funnel? And is it hard to clean? Thanks


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

In the winter, I load all my barn stuff on a plastic toboggan and slide it all down to the barn. I haul the water for the goats and chickens in those plastic cat litter jugs, and I was using those for the horses too because I really injured myself and was not allowed to lift anything heavier than a gallon of milk. The grain goes down in buckets. When I am allowed to life, I slide the 5 gallon pails full of water for the horses on the sled. When I am milking, I add the milk bucket and such to the sled inventory too. The plastic sled thing can be pulled into the barn or the house so I don't have to stop and load it outside. We were getting that bitterly cold, sub 0 weather too.

I use the milk filters, but I have also used the plastic and stainless steel mesh coffee filters. Those work great until the dogs steal them from the sink!I gave up and went back to milk filters.

In a pinch I have used old, very clean, white tee shirts to strain the milk.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I use a nylon coffee filter with a coffee holder from a bunn coffeepot and it works I just sanitize my filter twice a day it really slows down though if your filtering colustrum otherwise I have time so you can use them but it does slow you down a bit


----------

